# need craftsman table saw motor



## r0bb (Jan 4, 2010)

Im new to forum. looking for a motor for a craftsman table saw mdl.315.218290. There is no brand or numbers on the motor. cant find any on e-bay.Does anyone no where I can find a new or used one other than sears?

Thanks.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sears*

You can get a replacement motor from Sears. Just give them the model number of your saw and they will be able to accomodate you.
I would get the info off of the motor tag as well and give it to them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Robb*

Motors are standardized, with respect to frame dimensions and shaft sizes, etc. So unless it's a built in motor, with no belt, you can use any brand of motor. Grizzly, Tractor Supply, Sears, Graingers, Nothern Tools all sell motors. For instance a Fema 56 frame is standard for fractional hp and motors under 3 hp if I recall correctly. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Correct*

Woodnthings is correct. I had forgotten about aftermarket motors. Tractor Supply is a good source. Just check the frame size on the tag of your current motor and buy accordingly with respect to voltage/HP/frame size. Dont forget about the shaft diameter. If you can't find the same shaft diameter you may have to go with a different drive pully on the motor.


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just went through this with an old Craftsman 113.298720 TS. 

The 1hp, 3450RPM Emerson #62618 motor is no longer made by Emerson, so I went with a brand new 1.5HP 3450RPM AO Smith, Century motor. The Century motor housing is about 1/4 inch shorter than the old Emerson, so I had to use the Century mount, but it will bolt right up to the Craftsman TS. I was able to use the old drive pulley on the new motor. 

I got the Century motor for free last year from a guy who was trying to use it in high voltage mode for an HVAC fan motor, and couldn't get it to work. He bought a different motor and was going to chuck this one. I talked him out of it (which didn't take much,) switched it over for low voltage, and it works like a champ. Now as soon as I make room for this one, I'll have 4 table saws. I'm going to set this one up for cross-cutting and leave my Ridgid 3650 open for other things.

I never pass up cheap/free electric motors, which is a problem because now I have several that I really don't know what to do with. Something will come along though...


----------

